# And now...Spider-Man Reviews



## STEVETERRY (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/09/theater/09spider.html?ref=theater

?Spider-Man - Turn Off the Dark? at Foxwoods Theater - Review - NYTimes.com




ST


----------



## sk8rsdad (Feb 9, 2011)

The first link is a review of the reviews, which is kind of funny and a touch narcissistic when you think about it. 

Maybe we can talk Michael Frayn into writing a play that is a satire of a farce about the reviewers reviewing a musical adaptation of a movie adaptation of a comic book. It's sure to become a classic of the community theatre circuit.

Anybody want to discuss whether there's a future beyond Broadway for STOTD. I don't see a touring version, unless it's a stadium show. It's hard to imagine it ever being optioned to MTI for release to schools and community theatres. If you thought _Peter Pan_ was the source of countless questions on CB about how to fly the entire cast without hiring any professionals, imagine the questions about _Peter Parker_.


----------



## Footer (Feb 9, 2011)

sk8rsdad said:


> The first link is a review of the reviews, which is kind of funny and a touch narcissistic when you think about it.
> 
> Maybe we can talk Michael Frayn into writing a play that is a satire of a farce about the reviewers reviewing a musical adaptation of a movie adaptation of a comic book. It's sure to become a classic of the community theatre circuit.
> 
> Anybody want to discuss whether there's a future beyond Broadway for STOTD. I don't see a touring version, unless it's a stadium show. It's hard to imagine it ever being optioned to MTI for release to schools and community theatres. If you thought _Peter Pan_ was the source of countless questions on CB about how to fly the entire cast without hiring any professionals, imagine the questions about _Peter Parker_.


 
There is a good possibility that this show is going to become like _Chess_ where everyone will take a crack at it, no matter who they kill in the process. I think it will go out as a concert version into Arenas. I don't see it going into theatres. These guys are going to try everything possible to get back their money, though I don't think they ever will. As far as what happens next to it... yes MTI could get a hold of it. I am sure the papers on that have already been signed.


----------



## Chris Chapman (Feb 10, 2011)

sk8rsdad said:


> Anybody want to discuss whether there's a future beyond Broadway for STOTD. I don't see a touring version, unless it's a stadium show. It's hard to imagine it ever being optioned to MTI for release to schools and community theatres. If you thought _Peter Pan_ was the source of countless questions on CB about how to fly the entire cast without hiring any professionals, imagine the questions about _Peter Parker_.



I kind of doubt the Arena Tour would recoup enough money. They would have to have Bono and the Edge tour with it to punch up the songs. 

I think the nature of the flying effects are so venue specific that a tour package would be even more money flushed down the drain. Phantom, Wicked, and Starlight Express are one thing, Spiderman seems to be another type of beast entirely.

From what I'm reading, it sounds like the show kind of depends on the spectacle, not the book or any performances. Some of the sequences may have to be re-evaluted to be handled with projection or other solutions instead of flying. But again, you need a pretty tech savvy design staff and budget for the show. Costumes alone will be a killer on any amatuer or educational version of this show.

If it is released, I bet it will be in an altered form.


----------



## Traitor800 (Feb 10, 2011)

A Spiderman arena tour may not be to much of a stretch, especially if Batman Live does even halfway decent.


----------



## MNicolai (Feb 10, 2011)

Chris Chapman said:


> I think the nature of the flying effects are so venue specific that a tour package would be even more money flushed down the drain. Phantom, Wicked, and Starlight Express are one thing, Spiderman seems to be another type of beast entirely.



Maybe not. If they come up with a way to rig the entire show on a portable truss system they can erect in an arena, they can do the same setup in just about any arena in the country (or world). Like Nascar, people probably aren't willing to fly to New York to see this, but if it comes to within an hour of their hometown, they'll probably buy tickets to see it (especially if they've been warned it's going to be a train wreck). They can also sell many more tickets in an arena than they can in a theatre.

It might even be easier for them to rig the show on truss system they have complete control over instead of having to rig it into the confines of a stage's fly tower.


----------



## Footer (Feb 10, 2011)

MNicolai said:


> Maybe not. If they come up with a way to rig the entire show on a portable truss system they can erect in an arena, they can do the same setup in just about any arena in the country (or world). Like Nascar, people probably aren't willing to fly to New York to see this, but if it comes to within an hour of their hometown, they'll probably buy tickets to see it (especially if they've been warned it's going to be a train wreck). They can also sell many more tickets in an arena than they can in a theatre.
> 
> It might even be easier for them to rig the show on truss system they have complete control over instead of having to rig it into the confines of a stage's fly tower.



Added to that, they shorten the show, put a U2 style rock band onstage, make the music louder, cut out the story almost completely, and turn it into a rock stunt show. Then at least you know what you are paying for.


----------



## ScottT (Feb 10, 2011)

Footer said:


> Added to that, they shorten the show, put a U2 style rock band onstage, make the music louder, cut out the story almost completely, and turn it into a rock stunt show. Then at least you know what you are paying for.


 
You forgot the Tronish EL Wire suits...


----------



## What Rigger? (Feb 11, 2011)

Traitor800 said:


> A Spiderman arena tour may not be to much of a stretch, especially if Batman Live does even halfway decent.


 
I've already been there, done that back in the day.
YouTube - Spider-man Live Onstage

Let the Wikipedia break it down for you. I still work with one of these guys to this day.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man_Live!


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice blog post: The Myth of Spiderman's Success.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 11, 2011)

From Spider-Man Star Matthew James Thomas Injured Backstage at the Foxwoods Theatre - Playbill.com :

> ...[actor] sustained a minor injury while offstage during today's matinee performance.


How many people were thinking, "So glad it happened BACK stage instead of ON stage" ? Or worse, "At least it was 'ONLY' a matinee understudy." ?

Anyone have further information?


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 11, 2011)

How ironic is it that the lead understudied the understudy's job?


----------

